# All the time



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's an e-mail I received about spaying and neutering your pets. 

It happens all the time. In boxes, closets, under beds, in garages or basements, or in alleyways, street corners or cages. Kittens are born almost everyday, almost everywhere. But not every kitten has warmth, comfort, and a real chance at life when they are born. Holly and Tinsel were two of the unfortunate one’s coming into the world in a cold, hard hole under the bridge. They’re thin, dirt-covered fur seemed to provide little or no warmth. Their mother did her best. She was thin, hungry, and trying to provide for her babies with everything she had. She spent the day searching for food, but with little luck. The nights were the worst. The temperature would drop and with empty stomachs, the three would fall asleep shivering. Holly and Tinsel never lived past six weeks. They were too weak, cold, and hungry to survive. Their mother is still out there. Trying to live from day to day with what food she finds. More then likely she’ll soon pass way too for she’s a stray without a home, love, or a family. It happens all the time. 

Please neuter/spay your cats and help prevent stories like Holly and Tinsel from happening.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How very sad. Hopefully it will make some people think.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's heartbreaking and something we hate to think of, but sadly, it's also true.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That was so sad, I hate to think of little babies or even adults roaming around without a home. After I got my cats and realized how much neutering/spaying was a very good thing I definitely advise people to spay or neuter as soon as possible. :?


----------

